# ACK! i may buy my first american car.. need convincing!!!!



## TheLost (Oct 18, 2013)

The title isn't really true.. I did buy a Jeep wrangler back in 2005, but that was for off-road-red-neck-fun..  and i technically own my 16 year old son's car BUT i didn't pick it out or pay for it (ford explorer he got 3 months ago).... but other then that... 

I have never had/wanted/liked American cars! I've only owned VW's, BMW's, Audi's, Porsches and the odd Land Rovers (British/Indian still not american)

But a few years ago i started to get an itch... American muscle?!  I've never had one!  Over the past few years my eye's have strayed to higher end Mustang's and Camaro's.. but only passing glances..

And that brings us to today.....  My office has moved closer, My older son is driving his own car, My wife is happy with her car...  and i got the OK to buy based WANT and not NEED!!!  The stars have aligned...  I should be out looking for my 2008-12 Cayman S!

But instead...  I brought home a 2014 Camaro 2SS yesterday on a test drive.... and my wife and kids couldn't stop laughing  

To be fair, they liked the car but couldn't see me driving it.. (a few jokes of my lack of hair and the ability to not grow a mullet)

Talk me into buying an American toy!!!!


----------



## Designer (Oct 18, 2013)

It usually starts with first one, then several more car magazines, followed by countless hours on the internet reading reviews, options lists, prices, and even (gasp!) EPA estimated fuel economy.  

THEN the test drive.


----------



## limr (Oct 18, 2013)

Make sure to include twisty roads on a test drive. If you're used to European cars, the handling might feel a lot more different from what you are used to. American muscle cars tend to be great and powerful in the straights, but I've watched as Minis dance right around them in the corners.

Of course, I don't know where you live, so depending on that, you might not even have twisty roads so it might not matter  (My years living in Florida for college where the most boring driving years of my life.)


----------



## Braineack (Oct 18, 2013)

I couldn't do a camaro. I'd only consider Ford right now for an american car and the Mustang is impressive on many levels (interior not being one, but when is it on an American?).


----------



## TheLost (Oct 18, 2013)

Designer said:


> It usually starts with first one, then several more car magazines, followed by countless hours on the internet reading reviews, options lists, prices, and even (gasp!) EPA estimated fuel economy.



I've owned 2 Land Rovers...  Reviews and reliability reports don't mean anything to me 

I traded in my last car to get something with better fuel economy...  but for once that doesn't matter .. (see next comment)..



limr said:


> Make sure to include twisty roads on a test drive. If you're used to European cars, the handling might feel a lot more different from what you are used to. American muscle cars tend to be great and powerful in the straights, but I've watched as Minis dance right around them in the corners.
> 
> Of course, I don't know where you live, so depending on that, you might not even have twisty roads so it might not matter  (My years living in Florida for college where the most boring driving years of my life.)



For the past 15 years I've had a 35 mile commute (each way)... 15 of those miles where up a canyon road to a ski resort (Suburbs of SLC to Park City, UT).   Twisty roads are high on my addiction list.

However, My office has moved down to the 'valley'...  I now have a 10-15 minute BORING commute.   

I was impressed with the Camaro's handling..  and its hard not to grin with 430HP RWD.

Here is what my wife said...  "Pretend you pull up to a Dr's office the same time 2 doctors pull up...  One is in a Porsche, the other is in a Camaro...  Who do you want operating on you?"

Followed by my son... "Plus.. if you get pulled over in a Porsche for speeding the cops don't automatically expect you have a dead body in the trunk like they would in the Camaro!"


----------



## TheLost (Oct 18, 2013)

Braineack said:


> I couldn't do a camaro. I'd only consider Ford right now for an american car and the Mustang is impressive on many levels (interior not being one, but when is it on an American?).



I think that's why i cant do a Mustang...  It screams 'AMERICAN!'.  I have friends that drive Mustangs... they all wear True Religion jeans and tight fitted t-shirts.   I wear cargo shorts, polo's and sandles 90% of the year.


----------



## molested_cow (Oct 18, 2013)

WAIT! Are you comparing a Cayman to a Camaro?

A Cayman S?????????????????????????????? Dude that's not even a question! Taking one of those home will be like taking a mistress home with you. Your wife surely won't be laughing if you did.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 18, 2013)

Just tell them: Direct injection, Dual variably controlled cams, 12:1 Compression Ratio, but yet 87 octane and 420hp and still makes 26mpg on the hwy.  Even the v6 makes 300hp and 30mpg.

The technology Ford is using in their latest cars is impressive and outdoing foreign counterparts, you should look at what they did with the Focus ST, it's FWD car, but they individually control the brakes to send the power to the outside wheel and even got the car to rotate like it's a RWD.

To me Camaro screams 'Merican redneck, where the mustang screams chick in her 20s.

But there's absolutely no chance I'd choose a camaro over the cayman.


----------



## limr (Oct 18, 2013)

I guess I don't really care about the cultural implications of the car. For me, the ultimate test is whether or not I enjoy driving it. If the Camaro puts a smile on your face when you're behind the wheel, and it's got the specs that you're interested in, then go for it! Who cares what other people think? 

Going on looks alone, I'd go Porsche myself, but my ultimate test would once again be how it would suit my driving style. I might completely change my mind after a test drive of both. And it's not like the Camaro is an ugly car.

Edited to add: Okay, maybe I do care a little bit about cultural implications of a car. For me, gold-toned Camry screams out, "I have given up!" Lucky for me, I also wouldn't enjoy driving it so I can pretend it's all about the drive


----------



## Braineack (Oct 18, 2013)

I mean I drive a miata and everyone calls me a little girl; even my wife.


----------



## Juga (Oct 18, 2013)

My only advice is if/when you do it don't half ass it...go all out and either get a V8 or nothing. It bugs me to see V6 'muscle cars.'


----------



## limr (Oct 18, 2013)

Braineack said:


> I mean I drive a miata and everyone calls me a little girl; even my wife.



I was honestly surprised the first time I heard that the Miata is supposedly a 'chick car'. I mean, I'm a chick and I want one, so I suppose mine would be a chick car, but I've never thought twice when seeing a man drive one.


----------



## TheLost (Oct 18, 2013)

molested_cow said:


> WAIT! Are you comparing a Cayman to a Camaro?
> 
> A Cayman S?????????????????????????????? Dude that's not even a question! Taking one of those home will be like taking a mistress home with you. Your wife surely won't be laughing if you did.



YES!! I NEED HELP!!!

Problem 1- I don't want a new Cayman... for $70k i'd have a diffrent car(s).  I've been looking at used 2008 - 2012 (Gen1) S models... Which leads to...

Problem 2 - I don't live to far away from a track (Motorcycle Riding & Driving School | Racing & Group Events | Miller Motorsports Park).  It is VERY, VERY, VERY had to find a used Cayman in my area that hasn't been tracked. To make things worse... its been tracked by somebody who shouldn't be driving (aka... my neighbors). The words 'Track Day' are fun until you start looking for a used sports car... Which leads too..

Problem 3 -  IMS failure on used Cayman/Boxters is a nightmare!  It's why i sold my 911 (996) years ago... Its always is in the back of your mind (Once you've had it happen to you... even more so)

Problem 4 - Oil Change = $300..  Breaks = $1400..  Granted i can do a lot on my own.. but damn they are spendy to run.

Problem 5 - 2012 430HP Camaro 2SS w/9k miles = $23k..  Leaves more for other toys


----------



## snerd (Oct 18, 2013)

I don't know jack about cars, but the CTS V looks really slick!


----------



## DBA (Oct 18, 2013)

Braineack said:


> To me Camaro screams 'Merican redneck, where the mustang screams chick in her 20s.


Seriously? You must think we're all rednecks then. lol This is a redneck vehicle, they prefer old trucks.
http://images.tribe.net/tribe/upload/photo/5a4/02c/5a402c7f-985c-49ed-b187-1aa0d4cab0dd

For the record I'm not a fan of the camaro and mustang, I along with a lot of other Americans prefer the Crossovers/SUVs/trucks over cars. Heck I used to drive a Ford F150 SuperCrew as my daily driver, until I finally switched to a smaller SUV. Next on my list is one of the New Ford Explorers.

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8355/8289067433_245da19844_o.jpg


----------



## DBA (Oct 18, 2013)

Braineack said:


> I mean I drive a miata and everyone calls me a little girl; even my wife.


Might as well drive a prius...


----------



## lambertpix (Oct 18, 2013)

The last time I drove an American car, it felt way too heavy to me.  In fact, the last time I shopped for cars, I drove a couple Hyundai Genesis coupes.  The 3.8 was a lot of fun -- I can't claim to have scared the salesman quite the same as Jeff Gordon in his Pepsi commercial, but it was a blast to drive a RWD car again.   ;-)

Still, the car just felt huge.  Not my cup of tea.  I imagine the Camaro is probably a lot like that.  I do believe if I were to consider an American car again, I'd probably start with a Focus ST.  I might actually buy a Focus RS if they'd bring it to the States.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 18, 2013)

Lap time of 7:37:47.  Not bad for driving in the rain.


----------



## TheLost (Oct 18, 2013)

Braineack said:


> The technology Ford is using in their latest cars is impressive and outdoing foreign counterparts, you should look at what they did with the Focus ST, it's FWD car, but they individually control the brakes to send the power to the outside wheel and even got the car to rotate like it's a RWD.


I've driven a $30k Focus ST... and it was AWESOME!  however... at the end of the day it was a $30k Focus 



Braineack said:


> To me Camaro screams 'Merican redneck, where the mustang screams chick in her 20s.
> 
> But there's absolutely no chance I'd choose a camaro over the cayman.


The Cayman screams "Couldn't afford the 911"...  which is sad... because today's Cayman is more like yesteryear's 911.  I would take a Cayman over 911 any day.

Full disclosure... other cars i've looked at:
BMW M3 (E93) coup .. getting harder to find 
Mini Cooper S (John cooper works edition) .. Another car my wife thinks i'd look silly in.
Audi S4/S5
Infinity G37x...  boring.. but my wife likes Infinitys.
Ford Mustang GT... 

The question of this thread should be....  If your wife said "Go get a fun car.. priced within reason" (lets say up to $60k-ish).. what would YOU get?


----------



## TheLost (Oct 18, 2013)

DBA said:


> Next on my list is one of the New Ford Explorers.
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8355/8289067433_245da19844_o.jpg



Fun fact!! The new Ford Explorers where designed while Ford owned Land Rover...  They used quite a few LR3/4 'Rover' type features in the 2012+ Explorer.  
(example 
http://www.drivearabia.com/news/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/ford-explorer-2012-4.jpg


----------



## runnah (Oct 18, 2013)

Go for a M3 if you want RWD that is actually fun to drive. Cameros and mustangs drive like crap.  Not to mention they are built cheap and the interiors look bargin bin plastics.

Or go with an Audi for AWD fun.


----------



## TheLost (Oct 18, 2013)

DBA said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > I mean I drive a miata and everyone calls me a little girl; even my wife.
> ...



If you've never driven a Miata... you don't know what your missing.

I owned a 2002 BMW Z3 2.5..






.. And the same year Miata was (IMHO) more fun to toss around.  The Mazda would also be a lot cheaper to keep running


----------



## TheLost (Oct 18, 2013)

lambertpix said:


> The last time I drove an American car, it felt way too heavy to me.
> [..]
> Still, the car just felt huge.  Not my cup of tea.  I imagine the Camaro is probably a lot like that.



While the Camaro is 'heavy'.. it doesn't feel as heavy as an Audi S4..  If you are ever bored one weekend i suggest you try a test drive..  Its not your old American Car 

(and that puts a weird taste in my mouth just saying that  )


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 18, 2013)

What does a used GT-R go for?


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 18, 2013)

I am considering this Top 10 Cheapest New Cars You Can Buy | AutoGuide.com News - Part 10  so I can get this Canon U.S.A. : Consumer & Home Office : EF 400mm f/2.8L IS II USM


----------



## TheLost (Oct 18, 2013)

runnah said:


> Go for a M3 if you want RWD that is actually fun to drive. Cameros and mustangs drive like crap.  Not to mention they are built cheap and the interiors look bargin bin plastics.
> 
> Or go with an Audi for AWD fun.



I always thought that!!!  

Of all the cars i've ever had (and i am an addict)..  The A4 has been my favorite (interior, handling).. and the most reliable! (160k miles with no issues)




(ignore the RC airplane.. this was the only picture i could dig up on short notice  )

But... In my quest of my new toy im finding things have changed...

I don't like the current A4's (only 4cyl) and the interiors have cheapened up..  BMW interiors today look just as cheap as they did 15 years ago..  IMHO, the interior of the Ford Fusion is better then you'll find in an Audi (it hurts to say that). 

Heck..  did you know that most Mercedes cars/suv's don't use real leather any more?  My wife was looking at a GL450 this spring and the dealer was happy to tell us how MB-Tex (Benz fake leather = vinyl) was better... IMHO it felt CHEAP!! (and in the end why we didn't get it). 

The leather in the Camaro i drove had a nice soft black leather with 'thick' white stitching.. the Interior was 'clean' (boring) but nice..  i was a little shocked at how 'not-bad' it was


----------



## lambertpix (Oct 18, 2013)

TheLost said:


> While the Camaro is 'heavy'.. it doesn't feel as heavy as an Audi S4..



That's surprising.  I've got a VW GTI now, and I'd have expected the Audi to be closer in feel to that than the Camaro.  Part of what bugs me about most American cars these days is the high beltline -- it feels like you're sitting in the bottom of a bathtub.

The M3 actually sounds like a lot of fun, or maybe a C63 AMG?   ;-)

What about a WRX?  Could be a different sort of fun altogether.  I didn't see any drop-tops in your list, so I assume the Boxter is out?  Audi TT?  370Z?

Lots of fun choices in that price range.  I think I'd plan on taking a *lot* of test drives.


----------



## TheLost (Oct 18, 2013)

bentcountershaft said:


> What does a used GT-R go for?



~$55k for a 2010 and low (30k) miles... The question is..  How bad was it trashed


----------



## Braineack (Oct 18, 2013)

DBA said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > I mean I drive a miata and everyone calls me a little girl; even my wife.
> ...



that's why the prius is the most raced car in motorsports right?  My miata is faster than most corvettes on the road and still makes over 30mpg putzing around.


----------



## TheLost (Oct 18, 2013)

lambertpix said:


> TheLost said:
> 
> 
> > While the Camaro is 'heavy'.. it doesn't feel as heavy as an Audi S4..
> ...



The quattro system in Audi's add a lot of weight.   

M3...  With the end of the 3 series coupe (now the 4 series) M3 coups are hard to find.. and $$$.  
WRX...  My wife is from Seattle. In her mind all Subaru drivers are lesbians (no offence to lesbians or subaru drivers).. She wouldn't let me get our son a Legacy 
Boxter... I like the Cayman... it looks better and drives better (bit more power).
Audi TT... Exactly like sitting in a bathtub!!!
370Z... Not sporty enough.  Bad driver position..  Didn't like it at all!!

My 2nd car was a VW Rabbit GTI... Man i wish i still had that car


----------



## Braineack (Oct 18, 2013)

I own a WRX too, guess what my wife calls me for that?


----------



## limr (Oct 18, 2013)

TheLost said:


> ...
> Full disclosure... other cars i've looked at:
> BMW M3 (E93) coup .. getting harder to find
> Mini Cooper S (John cooper works edition) .. Another car my wife thinks i'd look silly in.
> ...



Of that list, I'd have the M3. I'd like the Mini or the A4 but for me, maintenance costs are a factor, and though parts are probably equivalent, from what I understand, Minis and Audis are harder to work on. This would mean less that can be done by myself (with the boyfriend's help, for full disclosure!)

Don't get the Infinity. With all due respect to your wife, don't get something that you think is boring just because she likes it. If you didn't care and just thought of cars as nothing more than appliances that get you somewhere you want to go, then fine, listen to her. But you clearly do care, so I'd say cross that one off the list!


----------



## lambertpix (Oct 18, 2013)

TheLost said:


> My 2nd car was a VW Rabbit GTI... Man i wish i still had that car



I love mine.  Lots of fun, great handling, 30MPG (give or take), and when I need to fit stuff in, there's more room than you might imagine.

The MkVII Golf R sounds nice, though it'll be another year or so before it hits the States.  I wouldn't trade my MkV for a MkVI, but I'll definitely look into a 2014/15 Golf R when it's available.


----------



## TheLost (Oct 18, 2013)

limr said:


> Of that list, I'd have the M3. I'd like the Mini or the A4 but for me, maintenance costs are a factor, and though parts are probably equivalent, from what I understand, Minis and Audis are harder to work on. This would mean less that can be done by myself (with the boyfriend's help, for full disclosure!)
> 
> Don't get the Infinity. With all due respect to your wife, don't get something that you think is boring just because she likes it. If you didn't care and just thought of cars as nothing more than appliances that get you somewhere you want to go, then fine, listen to her. But you clearly do care, so I'd say cross that one off the list!



I have always loved M3's... but the current used prices are (IMHO) not right. that makes my frugality kick in. (Fun Fact #1.. A 335ci is faster in a straight line then the same year M3).  If i was to buy a BMW right now it would be a BMW 135i (Fun Fact #2.. A BMW 135i has abut the same HP as the porsche cayman s)  .. and if i got a BMW 135i it would be the convertible one... then my wife would always take it.

As for the Infinity...  My wife just bought a new 'soccer mom' Infinity JX35 a few months ago.  With the new Q50's coming out the dealer would give us a SCREAMING deal on a 2013 G37x.  Its not a BAD car.. and the all-wheel-drive would be nice in the snow.. It's on my list for frugality and practicality reasons 

My mechanic only works on German cars..  he says they all are about the same when it comes to working on them.  With that said.. on a A4 you have to pull the entire motor out to change the timing belt = $$$$$$. (I've never kept my BMW sedans/roadster long enough to have much work done on them)


----------



## ratssass (Oct 18, 2013)

....twin turbo has been known to improve bacon


----------



## TheLost (Oct 18, 2013)

Mine was a 1984


----------



## minicoop1985 (Oct 18, 2013)

Mini driver (well, I steal it from my wife when I can) here. I can attest to the fact that I look incredibly silly driving the Mini, but don't care. At all. Driving it is worth it. That's what you really have to ask yourself. If you enjoy driving it, who cares if you look like a stereotype?

But hold up, I'mma let you finish, but the M3 is the greatest car of about all time. OK, it's no Zonda, but in terms of performance AND practicality, it's one of the best.


----------



## TheLost (Oct 21, 2013)

Well..  I gave it my best shot..  but after driving the Camaro again this weekend (2012 2SS) i ended up buying another Audi (2011 S4).  At the end of the day i couldn't get past the American-ness of the car (focus on power.. not so much on handling).  

The Audi gives me a little bit of crazy with enough practical to get by..  In two more years my oldest will be in collage and i can take the money i save on his food and spend it on super crazy   (or retirement..  but phhhffft.. who needs that  )


----------



## runnah (Oct 21, 2013)

A collage college?


----------



## Tiller (Oct 21, 2013)

If I had 70k, I would put it in an IRA account.  I'm not very fun :/


----------



## nola.ron (Oct 21, 2013)

Here, let me help put an end to this.....

Volkswagen of America

Audi USA | This is Truth in Engineering.

Mercedes-Benz Luxury Cars: Sedans, SUVs, Coupes and Wagons

BMW North America


Pick one then pick a color.  Cheers


----------



## TheLost (Oct 22, 2013)

runnah said:


> A collage college?



He's 6'8" ~220lb on a specialized diet eating me out of house and home (~$1000 a month in food and supplements)...  What ever school he decides to play for (football) will feed him


----------



## TheLost (Oct 22, 2013)

nola.ron said:


> Here, let me help put an end to this.....
> 
> Volkswagen of America
> 
> ...



Thats like saying "Just pick Nikon or Canon and be done with it"


----------



## Braineack (Oct 22, 2013)

TheLost said:


> nola.ron said:
> 
> 
> > Here, let me help put an end to this.....
> ...



it's more like buying a d600 and then dealing with the camera being in the shop constantly.


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 22, 2013)

I have a '97 Jeep Cherokee. 

The turn signals don't click off automatically, it has no A/C, and the automatic transmission sticks (or whatever, I don't know, I'm not a car person lol), so when accelerating from a stop your have to put the car into first manually and then put it into Drive, otherwise it will be stuck in like 3rd when trying to take off.

'Merica.


----------



## limr (Oct 22, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> I have a '97 Jeep Cherokee.
> 
> The turn signals don't click off automatically, it has no A/C, and the automatic transmission sticks (or whatever, I don't know, I'm not a car person lol), so when accelerating from a stop your have to put the car into first manually and then put it into Drive, otherwise it will be stuck in like 3rd when trying to take off.
> 
> 'Merica.



Well, that's just par for the course with a 16-year-old car, 'Merican or no 

In college, I drove a 12-year-old Chevy Chevette. Rusted out floorboard under the clutch, not a single working gauge on the dash, and the rusty tailpipe broke one night coming home from the movies. I'm sure it was sparking dramatically as it dragged along the asphalt. I had to hitch it up with a wire coat hanger until I could get it fixed. The clutch decided that it was going to start slipping just as I was making a left turn across three lanes of traffic (there were no cars when I made the turn and got stuck in the middle lane, but then the light turned and they all headed towards me. Luckily, the clutch slipped back in long enough to get me home!)

But I also used to drive an 8-year-old VW Dasher (yes, this was a long time ago. It was a '79 and I drove it the summer of '88.) The gauges were broken, the ignition was faulty and I had to hotwire it until my father wired it to a button on the dash (which apparently is now all the rage), the horn didn't work either until my father wired it to a second button on the dash. The headlights would randomly cut out, but they could be shocked back on by opening up a door and slamming it shut (while moving, of course). The window crank gave up the ghost one day as I was sitting at a red light - it just shot right across the cabin. Oh, and it was a diesel, so it went 0-60 in about 3.2 minutes flat. Of course, when I did finally get it moving, it cornered great and had a fun little racing clutch.


----------



## runnah (Oct 22, 2013)

The only "american" vehicle would be an f-150 because they are so damn cheap to run because of the popularity and cheapness of parts.

Besides, all the large automakers have american factories, so really all brands are american made. Also American brands have factories in other countries. Not to mention that designs are developed internationally. 

The whole "Buy American" is a silly concept in today's global market.


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 22, 2013)

limr said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > I have a '97 Jeep Cherokee.
> ...



Haha my grandpa, who's a lifelong rancher, has a Chevy that is kind of like the first car you described. The ignition doesn't work until you pull this lever in the floorboard that he installed. It flips the switch that allows the engine to turnover (I think). And only the speedometer works, so he has to calculate how much gas he has by mileage. lol 

I wouldn't want to have it as my main truck, but it's really fun to drive.


----------



## nola.ron (Oct 22, 2013)

Braineack said:


> TheLost said:
> 
> 
> > nola.ron said:
> ...



We own 2 volkswagens (mine is turbo).  Not a single problem with them.  Change the oil and keep up on maintenance.  Mine is even flashed and modded pushing 300hp (up from 200 stock) and not a single hiccup from it.  VW/Audi reliability has come a lonnnggggg way in the past 5 years.  People still throw that unreliable crap around like it's still 2003.  

BMW - well, that's what a warranty is for.


----------



## manaheim (Oct 22, 2013)

American cars have come a looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong way.  Some of the Fords are really interesting.  The new Corvette looks INSANE, and Corvette has been doing some interesting stuff for a good 15 years or so now. Cadillac has some really interesting styling going on, and some SERIOUS muscle in a few of their cars.  Some of the new throwbacks (Charger and the like) are really nice looking and have some serious power.

However...

I still wouldn't buy one.

I've driven a few of these, as someone who has owned VWs, Acuras and Hondas... and someone who was raised on Audis and Porsches... and someone who has spent time behind the wheel on a LOT of cars... American cars still have some American choices and they're glaringly painful.  Like my buddy's Jeep that has an LCD screen that does NOT dim when it's dark. It's a silly stupid thing, but holy crap what a poor design. Buttons, labeling, materials... they're SO much better... but they're still not quite there.

Still, if you go all-out different, it may be so staggeringly so as you won't care.


----------



## TheLost (Oct 23, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> I have a '97 Jeep Cherokee.



I applaud your manly choice in automotive transportation.  :hail:

When it comes time to sell that magnificent beast i recommend you follow this mans example:
http://enid.craigslist.org/cto/4119280944.html</div>

Here is a snippet from the 'for-sale ad' of his 97 Cherokee...


> _If you do not own a toolbox, have never changed your own oil, and are scared of firearms: THIS VEHICLE IS NOT FOR YOU.
> If you have been posting on facebook all about how excited you are for pumpkin latte season: THIS VEHICLE IS NOT FOR YOU.
> If you get offended easy and often, whine to your co-workers, and ***** a lot: THIS VEHICLE IS NOT FOR YOU.
> If you feel you are owed anything in the world & have a bull**** job where you fail to produce: THIS VEHICLE IS NOT FOR YOU.
> ...


----------



## runnah (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## molested_cow (Oct 23, 2013)

How about a BMW 1M? Get it used, still lots of fun.


----------



## runnah (Oct 23, 2013)

molested_cow said:


> How about a BMW 1M? Get it used, still lots of fun.



Hard to find, plus they are priced right around a used M3.


----------



## TheLost (Oct 23, 2013)

runnah said:


> molested_cow said:
> 
> 
> > How about a BMW 1M? Get it used, still lots of fun.
> ...



2011 BMW 1M = $65k

I think i would take the 'Merican..

2014 *Chevy *Stingray = $65,780  (Artic White exterior, Adrenaline Red competition sport seats, Performance Exhaust)
http://www.stingrayforums.com/forum...orvette-order-thread-corvettestingray2014.jpg

America for the Win!


----------

